# bad day



## lily (May 16, 2011)

ive had a problem with annie being allergic to something,i think it was started with kibble,then vet said frontline,anyway yesterday she had no itching ,her belly was looking so good so i took her on the field for a good run,on the way she was sniffing the trees as they but noticed a discolouerd ring around all the trees where they had been sprayed by the local council,anyway this morning when i got up she had scratched herself raw and bloody,by the time i got home after only a 5 hour shift her ear had gunk running out of it ,under her ear was yellow and gunkly,her belly raw ,took her straight to the vets she has a big infection in her ear and on her stomache,on antibiotics,drops for her ears and antihistamines ,i hate giving her meds but have to get rid of the infection,im thinking now perhaps it the pesticides on the field and round the trees,,karen


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you gotten a second opinion or gone to a specialty hospital?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

luckily the vet i use is a bulldog vet ,hes very good ,we discussed using a topical steroid for her ears ,im not comfy with it but i have to say the infection is so big i cant see any other way of getting rid of it,when i pmd you danemama her ears were not even red she was not shaking her head ,i cannot believe how quick the infection has set in,unless its been very slowly building up ,im trying to get as much info as possible as once this infection has gone fingers crossed i want to keep her as healthy as i can,


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Keep us all posted!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you contacted the breeder and gotten the history of the parents or siblings as far as allergies and irritants, some times it will give you a point to start.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

ive had 4 bullys off the breeder in the last 20 yrs so know her well and her dogs,the vet i attend delivered my dog as he delivers all the breeders pups,hes said hes never seen such good bulldog litters and the only time the breeder has been was with a tail amputation on a dog that had been brought back to the breeder but the person who had the pup didnt clean the dog well hence the amputation,he checked annie over said shes very healthy ,weight perfect,teeth perfect,breathing and eyes healthy,so its just a bummer that shes got this allergy/yeast problem,is there any specific meat i can feed her to help her ,thanks,karen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I was just checking as a friend who has Corgi's has a couple from a litter that had terrible allergy problems, turns out in the long run it went way back in the line and no body stopped it from happening.

You might try in tiny portions to start Lamb, my dogs do best on red meats and this is by far the easily digested, I'd make sure it was all natural and grass fed. Good Luck!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thanks for that,ive cut out chicken from her diet but am really struggling trying to get pork ribs as her bone content,we dont have many local butchers her only big supermarkets that dont stock the foods i want,how often can i feed ox heart?and kidney?,thanks,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ox heart can be fed as a main staple, as long as she is happy with it and doesn't have cannon butt....

is it definite that she's allergic to chicken?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If you are going to give up on chicken then you need a source for bone in meals to stop the runny poo and she needs the calcium from the bone. Can you try turkey necks, or do you suspect all poultry? If so, then pork ribs will be one of your only options unless you have access to whole goat as they have pretty soft bones and my dogs can get through them quite easily, rabbit is another option but a lot of dogs don't/won't eat whole rabbit.

The ox heart is a good find and like re said can be fed as a staple sandwiched between some bone in meals of something. I'm not sure your ready for kidney as the organs are by far the richest of the rich. You are rushing her through some steps and it can be done but not suggested on any normal circumstances.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

your replies have been really helpful ,shes been having ox heart,kidney,ox liver for a few weeks now ,since starting raw shes never had cannon but so thats not a problem,i will find pork ribs ,the reason im cutting out chicken is because ive noticed that she scratches more after eating it as i cannot get organic chicken backs the vet suggested that the chicken may be enhanced ,so i want to take it out of her diet for a few weeks ,just to see how she goes,im really pleased i can feed ox heart as her meat as my local butcher gets that no problem ,thanks karen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Absolutely, anything that could be enhanced is a big no-no for sensitive dogs, so it sounds like your doing the right thing, keep us posted on which bone in meats you are lucky enough to find. Good Luck! Robin


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> your replies have been really helpful ,shes been having ox heart,kidney,ox liver for a few weeks now ,since starting raw shes never had cannon but so thats not a problem,i will find pork ribs ,the reason im cutting out chicken is because ive noticed that she scratches more after eating it as i cannot get organic chicken backs the vet suggested that the chicken may be enhanced ,so i want to take it out of her diet for a few weeks ,just to see how she goes,im really pleased i can feed ox heart as her meat as my local butcher gets that no problem ,thanks karen


once this bout of allergy is gone....you might want to go to the store and read the label. as long as the sodium is 80 mg per 4 oz of chicken, it's not enhanced. you can also soak the chicken in water before feeding.

i'm not pushing chicken on you ...my dogs only eat it for the bone...but it's good for bone and it's great for stool regulation 

where do you live?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i live in the uk and believe me organic is so expensive just like everything else here,as i said before its rip off britain lol,ive stocked up on ox heart,and managed to get pork ribs for her bone content,i will look at whats in the chicken thanks for that info,i think i will keep her on heart,liver,kidney and prk ribs for a while ,she takes the kidney and liver very well though i know not to feed her too much of it,should i lay off the eggs also ?,thanks again for your help it so appreciated,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> i live in the uk and believe me organic is so expensive just like everything else here,as i said before its rip off britain lol,ive stocked up on ox heart,and managed to get pork ribs for her bone content,i will look at whats in the chicken thanks for that info,i think i will keep her on heart,liver,kidney and prk ribs for a while ,she takes the kidney and liver very well though i know not to feed her too much of it,should i lay off the eggs also ?,thanks again for your help it so appreciated,karen


it seems to me her allergies came from the environment, not her food, is that about right?

but you have to feed what makes you comfortable. out of all the proteins, chicken is not the highest and if you can feed her pork and ox heart and other red meats, i'd say you were doing well.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

her itching started when i started to feed her a kibble called fish4dogs ,so i got rid of the kibble and started to raw feed,its been 9 weeks since i started raw but i have also been feeding her fruit and carbs until 5 days ago ,i didnt realise that it could be contributing to her itching ,so wether its food/enviorament is something i trying to sort through,excuse the spelling lol,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

which is why, much as you hate hearing this and i hate saying it.....LOL...i'd start over, with one protein at a time....and i'd start with chicken and feed that and nothing else for a week....just to see.

seems she reacts pretty quickly with her allergies, so i think she would show, don't you?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

But even the vet thinks the chicken is enhanced and if she is doing well on the red meats and no bloody scratching I would stick with what is working for the time being and give her body a chance to heal, meaning she isn't scratching herself raw. I will disagree with you here re, as I really think she needs to heal first.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

like a fool i was feeding her carbs ,in carbs i mean,banana,porride with honey!!!!!!,veg,obviously ive been reading up about yeast infections so if her allergy is a build up of yeast due to in the first instance the kibble then ive been putting crap into her system ,havnt i,so i know its going to take time for it all to come out,the antibiotics are working well her scratching is going down and her ears are clearing up,im just using apple cider vinegar on her coat and belly,by the way the honey was manuka honey and the most expensive lol,but obviously i know that sugar gives rise to yeast now ,anyway thanks for your input its a great help ,im going to give her staple meat source of ox heart ,and bone source pork ribs ,try that for a month ,and if she doesnt start scratching then thats what she will stay on plus organs ,karen


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Poor thing. It is the worst when you see them soo uncomfortable, and then you find out it happened because of something you were doing! I've been there! You are absolutely doing the right thing. I know how much you don't want to give all the meds; but in some cases you need to get a handle on the situation, and make the dog feel better. I think that by eliminating everything and keeping her diet very simple you will find her triggers whether it is food or environment alot easier to spot. Khan is my problem child with both food and environment. The beauty is, that once I got his baseline the triggers were easily identified, which meant no more meds/steroids. He gets an OTC allergy pill during the spring/summer which keeps his environmental triggers under control. His food triggers are quickly noticed by the change in his ears. If he been given anything new, within a day his ears start to get red/blotchy. Once that is eliminated his ears go back to normal.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

this is what im hoping will happen khan that if i give just 1 meat source and 1 bone source,and some organs then if shes ok with that i can start adding,its a nightmare ,ive never had this problem before and it a real minefield,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> But even the vet thinks the chicken is enhanced and if she is doing well on the red meats and no bloody scratching I would stick with what is working for the time being and give her body a chance to heal, meaning she isn't scratching herself raw. I will disagree with you here re, as I really think she needs to heal first.


you're right, robin....if the chicken is enhanced, which somehow i missed...i do that a lot these days, then of course a different protein....

i think, lily what you're planning to do is a good idea, since she's used to these staples and it will give her time to heal


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

lily said:


> this is what im hoping will happen khan that if i give just 1 meat source and 1 bone source,and some organs then if shes ok with that i can start adding,its a nightmare ,ive never had this problem before and it a real minefield,karen


Just know that once you get all this behind you, and you start "fresh" you will be able to pick up on every little change their system has. We were out on a walk the other night, and some people down the block have a Newfy. They invited us into their back yard for a play date. The dogs got into the house where Khan found her food. (Pedigree of all things) I think I may have offended her because she said, Oh, hope he likes Pedigree! I said oh jeez that'll make him sick, which she took offense to, luckily I recovered with, Oh he's just really allergic. For about 3-4 days after that, his skin on his tummy was blotchy, and he was scratching at his ears. Once his system got rid of everything, he was back to normal. 
You certainly are not alone!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

it just goes to show that all the junk food which the pet firms churn out do have a bad effect on dogs in general,ive never hears of a dog being allergic to raw meat and bones,ok ive stopped chicken for now until annie clears up ,i will introduce it again in the future,do you miss a days feeding with your dogs?,annie will be 12 months next sunday and im wondering if it would be ok to start missing a days feeding ,shes been on raw almost 10 weeks,karen


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by missing a days feeding? 
My guess is that you mean she has been getting 3 meals a day and you are wondering if you can now only feed her 2x a day. The answer would be yes.
Maybe you are feeding 2x a day and you want to know if you can now only feed once a day. The answer is still yes.!

I personally feed 2x a day. There are many people however that feed only once a day. No right or wrong here. Just whatever works!

We really are an easy bunch to get along with huh!! LOL!!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i mean fasting for a day,ive read thats good for dogs on raw,i dont know if thats correct,karen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not sure that I would do it yet with the problems she has had to deal with. If you can keep her healthy for say several months and give her body a good buildup of digestive juices and natural antbibodies then you can probably feed up one day a week and then fast the next, but I wouldn't push that process now. JMO


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

ok thanks for that,karen


----------

